# Old Hi Fi System With Another Amplifier, How to connect...



## mikul (May 28, 2007)

I have an old HI FI system (PHILIPS HIFI TURNTABLE Model 9500, the link below). One chanel doesn't work so the sound comes from only one speaker, both chanels can be heard with headphones though. So the problem is i assume in amp.
I have a new NAD amplifier and speakers so i wonder how could i use that old hi fi system (i want to use turnetable and tuner) with the mentioned amplifier. The system doesn't have line out, only connector for headphones, so i don't know is it ok to connect "headphones to amplifier cinch" or should i bypess the the inner amplifier and make line-out?
Well...how to make line-out? I couldn't find any schemes or something i could make use of it.
The last thing i would like to know...is it possible to remove (for example) turntable from the system and use it separately as a hi fi component...adding some power supply of course...or something?

You can see the patient in the link below so if anyone knows something about this please do write. Every opinion will be usefull.
Thank you.

http://www.mudah.my/PHILIPS-HIFI-TURNTABLE...500-4068756.htm


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi mikul


What you can try is to open the box, pick up some RCA jacks and solder it to the turntable output. This will require a dremel tool and a little modification to the HI-FI turntable side, but it can be done. Once your done, you connect the turntable RCA wires to an exterior amplifier. To get the proper signal, you will need an oscilloscope to probe the turntable PCB trace to locate it's output. The output of the turntable should be easy to find and may not require a schematic.

Good luck!


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

If both sides work with the headphones you can get adapter cables that go from 
head phones to RCA jacks.
Just put them to the line in on the extra amp.
Actually the computer that Im on is hooked from the line out to a Pyle amp.
The neighbors love me.


----------



## mikul (May 28, 2007)

Thanks people, i'll try to do something, i'd rather bypass the headphones pre-amp though.


----------

